# Dog Clothes



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anyone here dress their dogs? I know I've seen a couple pics of dogs with jackets but I'm curious how many do it, and how often.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope. Don't dress them, no booties either. We had wind chills approaching -50 last week. 5 minute walks.  Tuffy laid outside on his blanket on the porch for hours .. his face was all frosted up. Nuts I think !


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

My doxie wears a hand knit sweater when we go out for walks and it's chilly. That's it. She won't wear it just hanging around and will try to wiggle out of it. My Aussie has a raincoat only because he refuses to do his business in the rain (and we don't get that much of it in LA.)


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Personally, I think it's pointless unless the item of clothing serves a purpose. For example, I am considering ordering Buck a "jacket" that is actually more like a dog sized horse blanket from Dover. He is a single coated dog and we get snow. I don't don't know if I will do it since he doesn't seem to mind the snow but I am definitely getting him boots if it snows again. He is a young dog of a high energy breed and he can't be cooped up just because it is snowing. He HAS to have his exercise. We took him to the dog park the first day it snowed here and after a few minutes of fetch, his back feet were leaving little trails of blood in the snow. The snow was pulling skin off of the bottoms of his feet up in the hollow between where his toe pads touch his foot pad. He has been cooped up for two days now and he is driving us both nuts. As soon as the rest of this snow melts we are taking him to the dog park for a good long fetch session. 

Other than the above, I would never buy clothes for my dogs... Except maybe a hockey jersey... Every dog looks good in a hockey jersey... But I doubt I could ever actually bring myself to buy a dog jersey.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

My Avery Rain (pei) only gets dressed in its cold out. She has 2 sweater and 3 coats. Pei dont have much fur, no undercoat. So she gets shivery easy. Audrey Lyn, my chi, wears sweaters all winter, she also has coats. And she has dresses and tee shirts that she wears sometimes too.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

No, only a sweater or jacket and that's even rare. We are not doggie dressing people...also, Yogi would be miserable and give that expression "I look like a dumb a**".


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

How about collars? Do you guys keep collars on?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sargeant has really fine hair. He shivers in the cold we get. I put a hoodie jacket on him. He also has a gorilla suit I got after Halloween because it was clearance...and I mean, come on. GORILLA SUIT!

But I don't put clothes on him because I want to dress him up or think he is a baby. I put clothes on him so he isn't miserable when we go outside. 

There is a fine line. I used to work at Petco and saw women dress their pomeranians and Malteses (who already had fur coats on..their own!) in dresses in the middle of summer. Yes it was cute but those poor dogs were hot! Its so dumb IMO. If you want a baby, have a baby. Adopt. Be a big sister or help out at an orphange. Don't subject helpless canines to be surrogates to your screwed up maternal needs. 

Too much? Hot issue with me I guess. LOL.

If you have like a chinese crested who needs clothes on, ok, you can fancy it up a bit as long as form FOLLOWS function. 

And I know my mastiff is wearing a shirt in my profile pic. It was an old work shirt. And I thought it was funny. We took it off him after the picture because...well, he is a MASTIFF not an employee!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Collar is never on inside the house


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh I forgot about the collar question! Two of my dogs only wear one when they go to the vet or something. At home and dog walks, they go NAKEY!

Dozer must always wear one as he is a stubborn boy and sometimes has selective hearing. On walks he must be leashed as well. 

So two are collarless and one is collared.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

My two pyrenees mixes are fine without clothes, but Quinn gets very cold. He has a couple of jackets. One really heavy horse blanket type one and a lighter Lands End one. He has a couple of pairs of fleece pajamas for night when it is really cold. All of my dogs wear their collars all of the time. Jasper and Darla are mainly outdoors, so I like them to have ID in case something should happen. I used to take Quinn's collars off when we weren't going somewhere but for some reason my hubby likes it to stay on.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

My dogs love the cold - I think Mia's most comfortable when temps are below freezing. However, I got them rain coats from Weatherbeeta (horse blanket style). They don't really mind the water, but I do. We hike a lot - even in rain/sleet/snow - and since they're a long coated breed, they bring a lot of water into the house.

I'm fostering a small dog and got him a sweater to help him stay warm on hikes. If I was keeping him (which I'm not, I swear), I'd get him a rain coat, too.

As for collars, I switched to the Orvis collars with their name and my phone number sewn on, and the dogs are almost always wearing them. They're not the prettiest collars, but they're a safety feature and makes it so I don't have to hear the (annoying, imo) jangle of tags around the house.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Brody has sweaters and a rain resistant jacket that was made by his "MeeMee"(my friend who we got him from, so his GMa!:wink He wears the sweaters when he is cold....which is when ever its not 65+ out....his jacket is for when its raining out.

Dixi has one style of jacket that she will wear, so for now she just has a light weight fleece in it...but more to be made soon-ish.

Rhett, and soon Keeva, has rain resistant blanket....horse style...we have more designed in the makings....they both need horse style ones!:wink:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Its iinteresting seeing everyone's views. I keep colors on my girls all the time except during baths and once and a while I'll take it off at night. I do get the fine line about dressing dogs. I do dress mine but thery dont have much fur. My chi has pattern apolecia so shes bald her whole underside. But I dont do big frilly awkward clothes.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh, and as far as Collars, Rhett and Keeva wear all day, off at night in crate.
No one else does unless leaving the yard, or they need to for some reason.

Dixi has 2, Brody 6, Rhett 7, Leo 3, Keeva 2 and counting!:wink:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We have been leaving Buck's new collar on just because he looks snazzy in it! Normally though, collars come off when we are at home. Dude doesn't actually have one. It's been 8 years and I still haven't found one that doesn't rub the fur off of his neck down to 1/4 of an inch long. I am still looking though. Buck got his about a month ago. They are never without us so I don't feel a need to have a collar on them at all times. They aren't even out in the backyard without us out there.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

My two are single-coated. We live in Canada. So they wear coats when it's below about 5'C. They also have the "Pawz" booties (the ones that are like balloons - or, as my very civilised brother suggested, foot condoms) because people here insist on putting salt on the sidewalks even though it is (a) TERRIBLE for the environment; (b) bad for puppy feet; and (c) [my personal fave] NOT ICY.

I did get them Xmas collars for the holidays, mostly 'cause they made me feel festive (and you need all the help you can get in law school).

They do *not*, however, wear "outfits". :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've never put anything other than a backpack on Mol, she should be a tough little so and so, meant to be rounding up wild cattle in the scorching outback and all, so clothing is not her thing. However, she's never been in the snow, but if there was a chance she'd get hurt, like her feet or something, then, yeah, I'd take the necessary steps to stop that happening, and if that meant boots, then so be it.
Windy however, does get cold. I was walking her one day last winter, and lent down to pat her and she was absolutely shaking with cold. So, now she has 2 woollen jumper things, they do make a difference and I feel better knowing she's not going to die from exposure.
She is funny when wearing them though, she takes tiny, tiny, little steps. In one of the jerseys, her front legs take normal steps, whilst her back legs take 2 steps, I just about wet myself laughing at her.
Mol wears her collars constantly. Reason being is that if I take it off, you can guarantee that I'll spend a good 30 minutes the next day trying to find it, so it's just easier to leave it on. I always take Windy's off though, the little bell drives me nuts after a while. Plus, she has about 15 collars, (they are cheap), so it's no big deal if I can't find one for a week or so.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My 2 have very fine, thin coats and very little body "fat", and they hate the cold and wet, so they get to wear hoodies, sweaters, vests, jackets depending on the "weather". Both wear collars except when being bathed. They were martingales when out and about, and super soft collars with their names and phone number embroidered on them.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yup, Uno absolutely hates being cold, he wont even sleep unless its under a blanket. I have couple fleece coats, a waterproof light jacket and a thick horse style blanket for all types of weather. He doesent mind wearing those one bit.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Unosmom, who makes the coat in the second picture?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph has a few knit turtleneck sweaters, a fleece ski jacket, a regular waterproof winter jacket....

And Abbie has a waterproof jacket and fleece four legged jammies. 


I like putting clothes on Murph cause he looks so damn funny and cute. Usually funny t-shirts. Petsmart has ones with bands like KISS and Ozzy Osbourne and I want to get him some of those lol.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Unosmom, who makes the coat in the second picture?


Its made by canine equipment which I think is a canadian brand, I found it online on clearance for $10 and it normally retails for like $60, so it was a great deal.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Peanut has a VERY tight coat. it gets below 60 he shivers...teeth chattering. I do put a home made coat on him that i call jammies and he has a few shirts. when he shivers he gets a jacket. at night he wears his home made coat to bed because i get really hot at night and i never shut my windows even in the winter so he either steals all the blankets or he wears his "jammies" and we are both comfortable. 
if he had a thicker coat he wouldn't need to have any jackets

Collar is never on at home he runs naked inside especially if i am not home. i have a paranoia of him getting caught up on something and hanging himself even though he is in a hallway that has only water bottles in it.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

It's very cold here in nyc, so we have tons of jackets and sweaters for Noodles. She gets cold very fast. She,also, wears her service vest when out and I know I'm going to be in stores. Does that count? lol
On halloween, we custom-make her costumes, like a fish and a pirate ship, and she competes in contests. She's always won first and sometimes second! lol
She enjoys it, though. When I pick up a sweater, she comes running.. then she'll cuddle up with it or want to go in her bag.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Well I didn't know anything when I first got my dog, so I bought him a winter coat. We had 3 blizzards back to back the first year and as a puppy without his full undercoat in yet, the snow and cold did not bother him one bit (without the winter jacket, which has been rendered useless). He does however have a raincoat...damp undercoats are no fun :frown: And for Halloween and the Christmas I do sometimes stick an outfit on him for my own entertainment :biggrin:



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Other than the above, I would never buy clothes for my dogs... Except maybe a hockey jersey... Every dog looks good in a hockey jersey... But I doubt I could ever actually bring myself to buy a dog jersey.


Haha, same here! That's why we settled with just buying one of those handkerchief/bandana pieces that threads through his harness with our NFL team on it. Besides, the jerseys are usually on the formfitting side...and in my case, fluffy dog and form fitting clothes do not mix!



AveryandAudrey said:


> How about collars? Do you guys keep collars on?


We don't keep collars on at home, but instead his tags are permanently hooked onto his harness, so when we walk him he always has it on.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

On Halloween the dogs are dressed in costumes *dressed, redressed, dressed, redressed,* Its the only day they actually are humiliated by us! When they see us rummaging through the bag, see the costumes coming out, they look, they run, in all directions haha! Those poor humiliated dogs, that we find so adorable , they just wince! But then they get a treat so its all good!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs hate being dressed in anything...I bought Cayenne a throw coat for when she was doing water therapy to absorb the moisture when she was done swimming, but she hates to wear anything...Collars are off in the house always or the dogs would choke each other..LOL


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Dogs wear collars 24/7 except for Jersey who is sensitive to everything. I have a coat or sweater for each dog but only Jersey really wears one when it's -10 or colder, otherwise she gets really trembly and acts like her legs don't work. Nero would just pee all over everything because they all hang too low on his belly and Ripley seems to think coats are for eating.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Duke has a football jersey.. Roll tide roll 

But of course that's for game days, and won't fit him by next season


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tess has to for walks in the winter.. she freezes. No body fat and next to no hair, LOL. She needs boots, too.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lola is wearing a hoodie right now because she was shivering. It is in the low to mid 30's and cloudy here today. She has jackets and a coat for being outside in chilly or cold weather. She is a JRT with a short coat and she gets cold easily. I have a hoodie, shirt, and coat for my Toy Fox Terrier who is always cold too but he is still too small to fit into any of them.

I don't dress my dogs just for the heck of it but do try to help them stay warm. Having said that I have no issue with anyone dressing their dogs for whatever reason.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

meggels said:


> Murph has a few knit turtleneck sweaters, a fleece ski jacket, a regular waterproof winter jacket....
> 
> And Abbie has a waterproof jacket and fleece four legged jammies.
> 
> ...


I got my chi the gumby and the tootsie pup shirts there that were with the band ones. They had gone on sale for $1.75.


----------

